# canine commrades - psychiatric aide dogs



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thought you might enjoy this -- Service dogs help Canadians soldiers with PTSD

please note - the handler (distressed veterans) do not want to meet people - the dog helps provide a barrier , a comfort bubble .

there are 4 parts to this video .

just one thought , the price of the vests seems a bit steep.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

From observation and conversation, PTSD folks like a substantial dog (large labs and GS) and dark color ( black, sable)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Carmen. It's good to see these soldiers getting some relief and losing the meds and bad habits.

I agree that $1200 for a vest is a bit crazy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is crazy. What is even worse is how much some of the organizations want for the dogs. There is such a huge need, many vets don't have $20+K is too much for most, and not enough dogs are being donated.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lisa , Mr Leonard and his staff are volunteering , donating their time to train the dogs . The dogs are found by him in shelters and are tested for suitability for the program and to pair them with the best applicant. The vests are $1,200 but once again the Legion and citizens donate the fees . 
The Veterans are appealing to government for funding for veterinary care and general expenses to keep the dogs. The argument is that they are given money to keep themselves medicated with pharmaceutical drugs. If they don't use this option , that amount is deducted from what they receive . The portion of funds is for drugs only, not any other form of assistance which helps stabilize , normalize these returned Veterans.
They are petitioning the government to have the program recognized.
A program can only be voluntary or donated for so long before it hurts the organization providing "free" kind hearted time .


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The group I worked through does it all either on their own dollar or through donations (which are not much). They rely on breeders and owners donating good trained dogs that they can finish. The donations of the dogs are tax deductible in the states, though they are working to set a dollar amount for more incentive. 

Once I became involved with Donovan's owner it became personal. The dogs won't help all of them. Some are beyond help by the time the request for a dog is made or a suitable dog is finally found. They can help a lot of them. Too many men and women are dying.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I want to add that some of the better known and advertised groups in the states are not all they are cracked up to be. One in particular, only $.10 out of every donated dollar goes to help the vets. This is criminal, IMO.


----------

